# Adobe Lightroom



## Culhwch (Mar 2, 2009)

Does anyone here use Adobe Lightroom? I installed it on my new PC and have been using it for my photo-editing since, and I've found it quite good, if a little on the basic side. But it's got everything you need for quick editing. One issue I recently discovered, though, is that when I export images out of Lightroom, they never look _quite_ the same as they did in Lightroom! Slightly annoying, I'm sure you'll agree. I'm not sure if this an issue across all of Adobe's editing suites, or just Lightroom, or just my instance of Lightroom. Anyone have any idea what is doing?


----------



## Saeltari (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't actually use lightroom as I use Photoshop and am playing around with this plugin
-> Welcome to optikVerve Labs - Downloads

The first thing that pops to mind is to ask about your export settings? Have you configured them? Are they set to default, and if so is that what might be changing your images? Again, though, I don't use it so somebody else might be able to help out in this case better than I. 

Here are a couple of links for exporting photos from lightroom

-> Photoshop Lightroom

and 

-> Adobe - Lightroom Tutorial : Exporting images from Lightroom


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, the export settings were the first thing I looked at. I've read around a bit and I think it may be a monitor colour calibration thing. I'll look into that angle, and hopefully come up with a solution...


----------



## Saeltari (Mar 24, 2009)

*Ie8*

I just installed IE8 (internet explorer 8) and other than a hiccup with tabs not wanting to work that I fixed, I am liking it so far. Some fun stuff with it. 

Anybody else trying it? Thoughts on your experience with it?

(Please notice I did not ask why you don't like it, would never download it and hate everything it stands for... and, Yes, I am aware of FF, chrome and others, but those, also were not part of the question  )


----------



## PTeppic (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Ie8*

Since I don't imagine it'll be available "native" on the Mac anytime soon... how is it for standards compliance?


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Ie8*

I've seen the advertisements, so I'll probably download it soon. Good to hear you like it. I've tried Netscape (are they still around even?) and Firefox, but I've always preferred IE. The dodgy webwriters here where I work steadfastly refuse to write anything optimised for use on any browser other than FF, which is one of the myriad reasons why I dislike it...


----------



## Saeltari (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Ie8*

PTeppic, it is supposed to be much more standards compliant and I haven't had any problems with sites, but it doesn't do well with the acid tests. I think MS claims it passes Acid2 but mine didn't do well with 2 or 3 so I am not sure... but looking at the articles for it, many are saying it is much improved in that regard.

Still liking it, though. Went through the settings and while a few things are changed they are easy to find and the new stuff is fun to use. I like the accelerators.


----------



## UltraCulture (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Ie8*

Dont get me started on IE8, messed my pc right up.

Wont uninstall through add/remove programs
Removed my restore points
Wont allow me into Interent options(control panel)


----------



## Saeltari (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Ie8*

Really? What kind of pc? 

As I said the only problem I had was the tabs not wanting to work right at first, but I fixed that and haven't had any issues since.


----------



## UltraCulture (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Ie8*

Just a basic desktop running xp.

Not being that clued up on these matters i've been visiting various techforums and I think the problem with the removal lies with a file called spuninst.exe if I can get rid of that i should be clear of it.

But knowing my luck I will probably end up reinstalling the os.


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Ie8*

We've just recently had issues with it, actually, after running it for a couple of weeks without a problem. It seems to have killed the program Ashampoo on my wife's PC (and on mine, when I installed it to test). Trying to roll back to IE7 to try and fix that but easier said then done...


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Ie8*

Good grief we only just got IE7 didn't we,and now a new one? Crazy!


----------

